
Show HN: Aphrodite.ai – Realtime Deepfakes in your browser - aphroditeai
https://www.aphrodite.ai/
======
aphroditeai
aphrodite.ai transforms your face to a currently limited set of target faces
in near realtime. The neural network is not actually running in your browser
but streams you webcam video via WebRTC to a high end GPU instance nearby and
back. This is still very much work in progress on all parts: frontend,
processing, ...

Tips on usage: \- Use a desktop system with chrome or firefox \- If the system
does not work for some reason, please wait at least 5 minutes and reload the
page \- For best results your face pose is looking straight into the camera
and in good lighting conditions.

You can try it for free by using the coupon code: HACKERNEWS

Comments & suggestions + imgurl screenshots highly appreciated :-)

------
aphroditeai
In action:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CugXYrV1MDg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CugXYrV1MDg)

